# Augmentin and Acne



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

This is a specific anti-biotic, I am given it to clear problems with my billery ducts blocking and causing infection, it's to get rid of the infection. Now I had a break out not to long ago and once I go on this, boom unbelievably fresh clear skin, ultra ultra smooth.

Now when I get a breakout its the usual spots plus blemishes plus bad skin plus a somewhat bloated face from the infection. So makes me think whats causing the acne? is it an on-going infection in my body? as when I go on this it stays ultra clear, even if I go to the gym sweat and then work away etc nothing cloggs the pours, amazing stuff this:

http://www.drugs.com/augmentin.html

Says it works to clear skin infections to. Anyone with acne or breakouts maybe should try it, you can buy it @ united pharmacies for quite cheap fiver for 20 500mg tabs. Mine are dosed at 625.


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

I was actually on it not too long ago, can't say it improved my skin in the slightest, broke me out infact.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

OrganicSteel said:


> I was actually on it not too long ago, can't say it improved my skin in the slightest, broke me out infact.


Weird, looking up on the net people/bodybuilders are even using it for acne treatment alough it is quite strong.

Works well for me, only acne drug that has worked. Roaccutane is another matter i've not tried that yet but it's on the list for the soon future.


----------



## Fragjuice (Dec 29, 2009)

I was given Augmentin for an infection, after my wisdom tooth was ripped out at the butchers

Apparently they give this to people with shot gun wounds???

I wouldn't self medicate with antibiotics personally though


----------



## chrislad (May 21, 2010)

as a 'butcher' this antibiotic is a good broad spectrum for whacking infection

625 sounds like quite a high dose for acne - how long do u take the course for?

essentially its jst amoxicillin with clavuvanic acid; yeah gunshot wounds, traffic accidents etc - ive seen a few doctors give it to penicillin allergic patients because they have forgotten it contains amox


----------



## summers (May 24, 2010)

i had infection quite bad thy gave me pregniserlone flucloxcilin and roaccutane and a made to measure ointment n body wrap to wear day and nite waited 2hours for the ointment to be made in pharma.

roaccutane is the dady of stoping skin problems but is hard gear bad for depression drys skin stops you from going in sun carnt get ur bird banged up coz of birth defects


----------

